# Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Sevilla



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

Which of these cities is your favorite and why? Feel free to name a couple if you cant decide

I am referring more for living or for a long term vacation of at least a month


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sevilla or Cordoba for me!!


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> Sevilla or Cordoba for me!!


please provide a brief description of why you chose those two cities, thanks


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Barcelona and Sevilla - since I haven't yet been to either Madrid or Valencia. ;-)


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

Minerva.909 said:


> Barcelona and Sevilla - since I haven't yet been to either Madrid or Valencia. ;-)


what do you like the most about those 2 cities?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

009 said:


> Which of these cities is your favorite and why? Feel free to name a couple if you cant decide
> 
> I am referring more for living or for a long term vacation of at least a month


Barcelona Valencia because of the beach.

The other 2 are inland. Seville is more laid back than Madrid. Madrid is cool because it is larger.

It depends on you, what are you looking for. Job, beach, mountains? I think we need to know more about you first. They are all great places to live.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Why do so many people think these are the only four cities in Spain!? :confused2:


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Why do so many people think these are the only four cities in Spain!? :confused2:


Perhaps because many people also think there is only one city in the UK: London. ;-)


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

009 said:


> what do you like the most about those 2 cities?


Both are architectural and cultural gold mines - it would be very diffiult to get bored in any of them. Both also seem very livable: good food (fantastic food market in Barcelona, great tapas places in both), lovely cafes. But Sevillanos seem much more polite, more accomodating than Catalans,


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Madrid - expensive (everything seems to be double the price of the CDS - my friend was quoted €40 to wash her dog (just wash!) which would have cost €15-20 here, vets consult was €70 which would have at most been €25 here) but lots going on, very much a hub of industry and where a lot of the HQ's are

Barcelona - not sure, visited once myself and found it a hive of tourism and just didn't 'feel it' personally 

Valencia - many Spaniards I know dislike it for a variety of reasons, and they say the people there are miserable! I know 2 Spanish people also that moved FROM there to Fuengirola to get away from the grumps and the weather!

Sevilla - a lovely place, really welcoming


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

donz said:


> Valencia - many Spaniards I know dislike it for a variety of reasons, and they say the people there are miserable! I know 2 Spanish people also that moved FROM there to Fuengirola to get away from the grumps and the weather!
> 
> Sevilla - a lovely place, really welcoming



The temperatures in the Fuengirola area sure look similar to Valencia.
Here is a comparison on weather.com (I don't know why it says Milwaukee in the link):
Climatology Comparison for Milwaukee, WI - weather.com


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Valencia in Winter is certainly not the same......I haven't consulted the charts but I am told the weather is much harsher there in the Winter


----------

